# crystals in my gear!!!!



## brocklanders (Apr 5, 2005)

There are some crystals forming in my EQ.  Can I heat it up to melt it back down?  Advice anybody.  Thanks.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 5, 2005)

what caused this??? temp???  homebrew?


----------



## brocklanders (Apr 5, 2005)

it's Nutri-Vet


----------



## heavy (Apr 5, 2005)

Crystals in EQ? That is very odd...EQ is is not a powder steroid, it is a liquid, even before conversion...but I know little about home brewing. Does anybody have any input on this?

Otherwise, for most crashed gear, you can bake it and add benzyl benzoate to fix it.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 5, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Crystals in EQ? That is very odd...EQ is is not a powder steroid, it is a liquid, even before conversion...but I know little about home brewing. Does anybody have any input on this?
> 
> Otherwise, for most crashed gear, you can bake it and add benzyl benzoate to fix it.




   Good points Heavy.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 5, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Good points Heavy.



I'd be wary Bro.  Perhaps there are some other compounds in your gear that shouldn't be there, and they are crystallizing.  If EQ is liquid to start of as, I find it doubtfull that the Boldenone would crystallize.


----------



## tee (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like homebrew testosterone.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Sounds like homebrew testosterone.




Thats what I was thinking....Someone could probably pass off some Test Enan on someone as EQ.


----------



## brocklanders (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I Wonder If This Is Even Eq?   I've Had Great Results Out The Other Nutri-vet Products I've Had.  I've Never Taken Eq Before, So I Really Don't Know What To Expect.


----------



## heavy (Apr 6, 2005)

brocklanders said:
			
		

> Well I Wonder If This Is Even Eq?   I've Had Great Results Out The Other Nutri-vet Products I've Had.  I've Never Taken Eq Before, So I Really Don't Know What To Expect.



Hmmm...I dont know what to say. At least it appears to be a steroid. My guess is it would be deca or test, both cheap drugs. I would bet it being test cyp, as it crashes more than any other steroid. Can you post a pic of the vial? Where did you buy this? (dont post source name, but was it at a gym, or over the net?).


----------



## BIO (Apr 8, 2005)

brocklanders said:
			
		

> There are some crystals forming in my EQ.  Can I heat it up to melt it back down?  Advice anybody.  Thanks.



Brock,

if there is a problem email me directly I will do my best to help you as always.  Drop me an email.

B


----------



## BIO (Apr 8, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Yes that is immpossible I would think. My eq comes in a liquid it looks like Honey so I dont think it could crystyliize unless maybe it froze. I have had cypionate crystalize on me when I did not out enough BB in it. This is the only powder I have every seen crystalize.



Chris you are correct but its not immpossible. Depends where and who you buy it from Chris. Both eq and deca can be either liquid or powder depending on the purity. I have received both deca and eq in liquid form and powder form. If its liquid form its more pure regardless of what any company tells you, chinabases or hunan steroid chem ect...I have used them all... If you receive deca or eq in powder form it is not very pure.  Bottom line purity in powder counts and makes a difference. What we need is powders manufactured at atleast 98% quality and COA to prove it on each batch but it is not that easy to get done.  EQ and Deca IF PURE does NOT require any benzyl benzoate only 2% benzyl alcohol to preserve and sterilize the vial because it will be liquid at room temp or atleast formed into a gel but only if its pure. If the eq or deca is not purest form then BB should be used in the manufacturing.

Brock has been emailed and I am sure he will reply back to the thread to keep us all updated. I do my best to provide good products and accept full responsiblity of any faults that occur in any of the product line.    We both will keep you all up to date on the situation.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 8, 2005)

BIO LABS said:
			
		

> Chris you are correct but its not immpossible. Depends where and who you buy it from Chris. Both eq and deca can be either liquid or powder depending on the purity. I have received both deca and eq in liquid form and powder form. If its liquid form its more pure regardless of what any company tells you, chinabases or hunan steroid chem ect...I have used them all... If you receive deca or eq in powder form it is not very pure.  Bottom line purity in powder counts and makes a difference. What we need is powders manufactured at atleast 98% quality and COA to prove it on each batch but it is not that easy to get done.  EQ and Deca IF PURE does NOT require any benzyl benzoate only 2% benzyl alcohol to preserve and sterilize the vial because it will be liquid at room temp or atleast formed into a gel but only if its pure. If the eq or deca is not purest form then BB should be used in the manufacturing.
> 
> Brock has been emailed and I am sure he will reply back to the thread to keep us all updated. I do my best to provide good products and accept full responsiblity of any faults that occur in any of the product line.    We both will keep you all up to date on the situation.




Great response Bio!  Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## BIO (Apr 8, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Great response Bio!  Keep up the good work bro.



Thanks FJ. I am doing the best I can and will continue to try to do so. It is not easy to do. Sometimes mistakes happen but when it does you cannot hide from it, it needs to be dealt with head on so everyone can see. We all make mistakes but its those who hide and lie and deny their mistakes who ruin it for all.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 8, 2005)

BIO LABS said:
			
		

> Thanks FJ. I am doing the best I can and will continue to try to do so. It is not easy to do. Sometimes mistakes happen but when it does you cannot hide from it, it needs to be dealt with head on so everyone can see. We all make mistakes but its those who hide and lie and deny their mistakes who ruin it for all.


Very well said.


----------



## brocklanders (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, upon further investigation it was only gel, and not crystals like i first thought.  Sorry about all the confusion fellas.  Nutri-Vet products are definatley the best bang for the buck.  Highly recommend!!!!


----------



## BIO (Apr 9, 2005)

brocklanders said:
			
		

> Yeah, upon further investigation it was only gel, and not crystals like i first thought.  Sorry about all the confusion fellas.  Nutri-Vet products are definatley the best bang for the buck.  Highly recommend!!!!



Thanks brock, and I am sure that once the vial is back to normal room temp and not cold anymore the gel will go right back into its suspended state.

Talk to you later buddy
B


----------



## Marauder79 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Crystalized Gear*



			
				heavy said:
			
		

> Crystals in EQ? That is very odd...EQ is is not a powder steroid, it is a liquid, even before conversion...but I know little about home brewing. Does anybody have any input on this?
> 
> Otherwise, for most crashed gear, you can bake it and add benzyl benzoate to fix it.



Definently crashed Test suspension or Test PRop. Probably sold to a newbie as something different as test for a higher price.

Some labs keep crashed gear and give it out as handouts or freebees to their workers. THen the workers sell it off to someone else.

I beleive that theyres isnt enough BA in the vial so the test begins to crystalize. Kinda like it being overdosed in a sense and non painful at all to shot because of the shortage of solvent.

Boil the vials or put them on a frying pan @ med-hi setting and watch them slowly dissolve. SHake it a few times and theyll go. Depends how long theyve been sitting though and if its been used more than once. Even a heat gun works well, even better than the pan just put some gloves on casuse youll burn your fingers on the stopper!


AND YES EQ is a liquid. NOt a powder like some


----------



## GearMan (Jun 15, 2005)

EQ is a powder in cooler temps, but when most people see it...at room temps ...it is melted as this substance does melt at room temperature and below. It melts very easy. In powder form (EQ and Deca) are best kept in a climate controlled environment...cool and dry... preferably 60 degrees F or less, and in a de-humidied area completely void of humidity.

Your supply may just need heating due to lack of adequate Benzyl Alcohol in it.

Many people jump to conclusions on these issues, bit this is an example of why it is always best to go with a time-tested proven source.

No matter how you look at it, at room temp this should remain solution. Cold can make any AAS crystallize, but at room temps they should remain in solution.


----------

